# What music you gettin' for Christmas?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are you getting?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have nothing planned  I have 3 newly acquired operas (Parsifal arrived today, but I need to finish with Wozzeck, and maybe Lulu, before I delve into it). I only ordered 30 albums so far this year, but got nearly as many more by trading albums at local shops, so I have loads and loads of music that I have barely scratched the surface of. No doubt, I'll stumble across some previouslly unknown but long longed for album in the next weeks


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im dropping enough hints.....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sara X, who else?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Probably nothing. If I want Classical, I'd either have to give people a list of exactly what I want (which I hate doing), risk duplication, or risk getting a Chopin's Greatest Hits CD or something like. No one else has enough knowledge of my tastes and collection to be able to buy me Classical.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Still considering several options. Probably some of these:

Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Karajan)
Dvorak: Violin Concerto (Suk/Ancerl)
Dvorak: Symphonic poems (Harnoncourt)
Dvorak: Te Deum (Rilling)
Dvorak: Piano quintet (Takacs)
Dvorak: Symphonies (Neumann)
Liszt: Symphonic poems (Karajan, or complete symphonic poems with Joo)
Would also like to have the Missa Coronationalis by Lehel, but seems it's hard to get to my local shop.
Franck: Piano quintet (Fine Arts)
Mendelssohn: Paulus (Rilling)
Mendelssohn: Piano trios (Ax/Perlman/Ma)
Bruckner: Symphony 6 (Klemperer)
Mahler: Symphony 5 (Karajan)
Brahms: Choral works (Albrecht and/or Abbado)
Cherubini: String quartets (Melos)

But, if a huge chunk of money dropped in my lap from the heavens, I'd go for a Haydn complete symphonies edition or a Haydn complete string quartets edition!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I have these on my list so far: 

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto; A Survivor from Warsaw; Ode to Napoleon (Robert Craft, Schulte, Wilson-Johnson et al, Naxos)
Hartmann: String Quartet no 1/Bartók: Strinq Quartet No. 4 (Zehetmair Quartett)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> Still considering several options. Probably some of these:
> 
> *Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Karajan)*
> Dvorak: Violin Concerto (Suk/Ancerl)
> ...


Get the ones I bolded, but especially the Takacs recording of Dvorak's piano quintet. The Dumka alone in that is heavenly and worth the cost of the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Nothing specific - hoping to just be able to go raid the local used record shop when we go to my father-in-law's place. $10 should give me tons of great LPs.

My absolute dream would be the RCA Living Stereo box set - not holding my breath.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I treat myself Carmen DVD for Christmas, my wish list would be II Postino opera.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I have nothing planned  I have 3 newly acquired operas (*Parsifal arrived today*, but I need to finish with Wozzeck, and maybe Lulu, before I delve into it).


Have fun with Parsifal, it is a great opera!

As for me, I am with GreenMamba on that one: I always do all my classical shopping myself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to get an opera on DVD for Christmas. I've hinted at my mom that I would just _love _to get a Rimsky-Korsakov opera, and see his real stuff through and through. I think the Golden Cockerel is a good first step into his magic-world aesthetic. (I'd write a whole thesis on this aesthetic theory alone if I could!) R-K was basically a sorcerer of music. Even Glazunov said so, and I agree lol.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> Still considering several options. Probably some of these:
> 
> Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Karajan)
> Dvorak: Violin Concerto (Suk/Ancerl)
> ...


The string quartets aren't that expensive............


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Itullian said:


> The string quartets aren't that expensive............


The Angeles Quartet box is €212 at my local shop. Don't know how much is the Kodaly one, probably less though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

If you like traditional carols, I heartily recommend the Traditional Christmas Carol Collections, Vols. 1 and 2, by Harry Christophers and the Sixteen. Even my wife likes them. Other than that, if you want to buy good classical Christmas music at Christmas, or just before, I also recommend:
Bach: Christmas Oratorio - Rene Jacobs on HM
The Cherry Tree - Anonymous 4 on HM
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - I have the Mackerras recording on Telarc, and love it, but hear great things about the Dorati recordings on either Mercury or Decca.
Christmas with Leontyne Pryce on Decca
Praetorius: Mass for Christmas Morning - Paul McCreesh on Archiv
Tallis: Christmas Mass - The Tallis Scholars on Gimmel
Christmas Carols and Motets - The Tallis Scholars on Gimmel
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie (Christmas Story) - Jacobs on HM

Each year I look for a new Christmas album. Don't know what it will be this year - maybe the Dorati Nutcracker.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> The Angeles Quartet box is €212 at my local shop. Don't know how much is the Kodaly one, probably less though.


I don't know how much Amazon sells it over there in Europe, but in the U.S., Amazon sells the Kodaly box set for $93. And for another $45, you can also get the Naxos Haydn Masses box set - VERY good recordings of the Haydn masses. I don't have the whole box, but have about 3 discs from it, and can attest to the quality of the performances and the recordings.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Opera tickets, of course!!! Hoping to La traviata at ROH with Sonya Yoncheva in May, so mum and dad, if you're reading this, please, PLEASE, PLEASE get me them.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

DrMike said:


> Get the ones I bolded, but especially the Takacs recording of Dvorak's piano quintet. The Dumka alone in that is heavenly and worth the cost of the whole thing.


Thank you for your kind insight! I will certainly take it into account when choosing what to get.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

DrMike said:


> I don't know how much Amazon sells it over there in Europe, but in the U.S., Amazon sells the Kodaly box set for $93. And for another $45, you can also get the Naxos Haydn Masses box set - VERY good recordings of the Haydn masses. I don't have the whole box, but have about 3 discs from it, and can attest to the quality of the performances and the recordings.


I'm quite certain that my local CM shop cannot go even near these prices, sadly! Still, I like to buy there as a matter of principle - I want to support those people and what they're doing. But it means that I'll have to wait some time before I can get my Haydn symphonies/string quartets/masses boxes, I guess. Well, good thing there's Spotify...


----------

